# chum churn



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

I remember see instruction on how to make chum churn few month ago does anybody have that post?


----------



## Tuna Man (Oct 2, 2007)

> *seachaser (2/19/2009)*I remember see instruction on how to make chum churn few month ago does anybody have that post?


http://www.pensacolafishingforum.com/forum/forums/thread-view.asp?tid=4560&posts=14


----------



## kahala boy (Oct 1, 2007)

I think stressless posted on how to make one a while back....


----------



## seachaser (Jan 8, 2009)

Thanks tuna man for the link.


----------

